
Ask HN: What makes for a top-tier web designer? - alexgpark
I am eager to know what is the process + knowledge + toolset employed by the web design teams at the Airbnb&#x27;s, Google&#x27;s, Twitch&#x27;s, Invision&#x27;s of the world...<p>I am a CSS&#x2F;web design beginner, but want to become world-class over-time - the problem is: I don&#x27;t know what I <i>should</i> study, so I don&#x27;t really know where to start.<p>Any courses, talks, books, etc. that you all consider to be absolute musts or definitive guides?<p>Or recommendations on the best process for learning?
======
brudgers
In my opinion, design is a practice not a curriculum. Great design comes out
of a willingness to produce many poor designs and a few good ones; learn from
them; and move on.

There's no such thing as a "design in my head". If it's not "on paper", it
isn't a design.

Good luck.

~~~
alexgpark
thanks for the reply. there's definitely a 10,000 hours component to this but
i suppose my desire is to learn an organized system and process, versus piece-
meal trial&error youtube videos and tutorials.

This is how I've been learning so far (I have the basics of CSS down) but I
can't help but feel I have a huge gaping hole in my knowledge somewhere. The
best analogy I can think of is: knowing how to shoot a basketball into a hoop,
but lack a playbook for winning games.

It would be amazing to watch someone design a site like Twitch or Airbnb over
the course of a week. To see their systems, processes, methodologies,
frameworks...

